# Party City Coupon



## Rikki

I got one of these in my email today and used it to purchase a 1000 watt fogger. $50 isn't bad in my opinion!


----------



## Haunter

Here is the link to the 10/30 coupon.
Party City Coupon


----------



## Tumblindice

Thanks I'll use them tomorrow and Friday


----------



## Halloweenfan

If anyone has been there this year, do they sell the 30" Face Ripper there? I know they sell them at Wal-Mart, and Kmart (I think), but how about over there? If they do, how much is it?


----------



## Haunter

Nope, no Face Ripper at any of the PCs I've visited this year.


----------



## Halloweenfan

^Thanks for telling me.


----------



## OpenTrackRacer

Is there a newer coupon that's still valid or are we out of luck?

Thanks!


----------



## BATFLY

ditto and bump


----------



## j8.

Haunter said:


> Here is the link to the 10/30 coupon.
> Party City Coupon


your sure this is right link


----------



## Fetch

<begin unlurk mode>

Hey guys, I found a $20 off of $60 coupon good from 10/10 thru 10/18. I have to have 1 post before I can post links, so stand by...

Fetch


----------



## Fetch

I went to Index of /emailblasts and poked around in the directories until I found this:

$20 off of $60 Good from 10/10 thru 10/18
click here-> Party City

Hope this helps!

Fetch

<end unlurk mode>


----------



## bozz

Thanks I just got a nice 700 watt fogger there today.


----------

